# Computer bootet nicht wenn USB eingesteckt



## Umaline (28. Februar 2008)

So liebe Community, nach endlosem suchen probier ich es einfach mal hier!


Wenn ich meine Microsoft Habu Maus in den USB Port stecke und den Computer hochfahren will, bleibt er stehen bevor man ins BIOS kommen kann!

Sobald ich (auch während dem stehen bleiben) die Maus entferne fährt er normal hoch.

Sobald Windows Ladescreen kommt kann ich die Maus ohne bedenken einstecken und alles funktioniert.


Dieser Fehler ist nicht einzigartig und hängt nicht mit der Maus zusammen. 

Ich habe bereits recherchiert und dieser Fehler tritt unregelmäßig bei verschiedenen Mainboards und verschiedenen USB-Endgeräten auf.


Meiner Meinung nach der Fehler: Der PC versucht vom USB Gerät zu starten, findet dort aber (logisch bei der Maus) kein OS und sucht weiter.


Hat jemand eine Idee?


OS: Win XP Pro SP 2
MB: Asus P5N-E SLI


----------



## claet (28. Februar 2008)

Hm .. wenn ich jetzt nicht auf nem ganz fetten Schlauch stehe, muss ich dir widersprechen. Das Bios is ja längst fertig geladen bevor er nach nem OS sucht. Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht genau an welcher Stelle der PC nachfragt ob man ins Bios will, aber ich kann mich deiner Vermutung nicht anschließen. 

Meine Vermutung wäre, dass das Board sich irgendwie im Hardware-Zugeordne verwurschelt. Das is jetzt zwar nich so mein spezialgebiet und ich hoffe ihr seht es mir nach falls es unsinn ist, aber ich kanns ja mal versuchen.

wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab bekommt jegliche Peripherie beim booten einen IRQ-Port zugewiesen (wofür auch immer die Dinger gut sind, ich dachte immer die hätten was mit der Hardwareadressierung zu tun, jetzt les ich aber bei Wiki über IRQ was ganz anderes ..)
Vllt gibts da irgendwelche Konflikte. Hab das irgendwann mal von irgendwem gehört, dass wenn Hardware sich gegenseitig stört das ein IRQ Konflikt sein könnte. Aber irgendwie stocher ich da in (für mich) sehr dunklem Gebiet.

Aber wie gesagt, deiner Theorie kann ich mich auch nich anhängen..


----------



## Topsecret (28. Februar 2008)

> Dieser Fehler ist nicht einzigartig und hängt nicht mit der Maus zusammen.



Nette Aussage, aber wie genau belegst du dass ??
Aufgrund irgend welcher Forenposts oder hast du mal eine andere USB Maus versucht ??
Ich persönlich würde mir erstmal eine andere Maus ausleihen von einem anderen Hersteller und testen ob das Phänomen noch besteht.
Es ist durchaus möglich dass die Hardware minimal unkompatible ist, zumindest an dem Punkt wo der Rechner hängen bleibt.
Dass ist das Schöne in der IT Branche, da gibt es Fehlerquellen,da schlägt man sich die Hände überm Kopf zusammen, so unlogisch sind die.

Gruss


----------



## claet (28. Februar 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Dass ist das Schöne in der IT Branche, da gibt es Fehlerquellen,da schlägt man sich die Hände überm Kopf zusammen, so unlogisch sind die.



Wollt das nur flott unterschreiben wo ich grad hier bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (28. Februar 2008)

Geh ins BIOS und ändere mal die Boot Prioritäten auf die Festplatte und nur auf die, wenn der Fehler immernoch auftritt solltest du mal dein BIOS Updaten.

Wenn der Fehler dann immernoch auftritt und es definitiv nicht an der Maus liegt, ist dein Board wohl im Eimer, neues kaufen oder Maus eben erst ab Windows nutzen.

Hast du mal die verschiedenen USB-Slots durchgeschaut? Evtl tritt dein Problem nur bei einem auf.


----------



## Sin (28. Februar 2008)

Ich denke das problem liegt an etwas anderem.

Geh mal auf Start - Ausführen und tippe sysdm.cpl ein.
Gehe dann auf den Tab Erweitert und unten auf Starten und wiederherstellen.


Oben findest du dann im Fenster den Eintrag: 
"Windows XP Professional/Home und hintendran zusätze. Da sollte stehen: fastdetect /noguiboot /nodebug

Sollte es da nicht stehen, geh bitte auf Bearbeiten und trage die Werte unten ein, oder Kopiere einfach die Zeile hier da rein: 


> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /FASTDETECT /NOGUIBOOT /NODEBUG



Achte auf jeden fall auf die Leerzeichen.


----------



## Topsecret (28. Februar 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich denke das problem liegt an etwas anderem.
> 
> Geh mal auf Start - Ausführen und tippe sysdm.cpl ein.
> Gehe dann auf den Tab Erweitert und unten auf Starten und wiederherstellen.
> ...



Nette Anleitung, du könntest uns aber alle mal behelligen was diese Einstellung bringt, und wie diese Einstellung mit dem Problem im Zusammenhang steht, wir wollen schließlich alle etwas dazu lernen.

Gruss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (28. Februar 2008)

Aus reinem übersetzen kannst du schon ne Menge selbst erfahren.
Die Zeile sagt aus, dass beim Booten nur fastdetect geschehen soll, dh. die Hardware wird erst im Windows richtig initialisiert (afaik).

//Edit: Google hilft!
Der Schalter /fastdetect ermöglicht, das Windows auf 32bit-basis die Festplatte erkennt und nicht nur 16bit


----------



## Topsecret (28. Februar 2008)

> Bei einer Installation von Windows NT 4.0 und Windows 2000 wird eine unterschiedliche Arbeitsweise von NTDETECT verlangt. Bei Windows NT 4.0 wurde die Erkennung von Parallel- und Seriellen Ports noch durch NTDETECT durchgeführt, ab Windows 2000 gibt es dafür einen speziellen Plug und Play Treiber, der dafür verantwortlich ist. Wird dieser Schalter gesetzt, wird die Erkennung über NTDETECT ausgeschaltet.
> 
> Wird nur "/FASTDETECT" verwendet, wird es für alle COM-Porst ausgeschaltet. Durch die Angeben der COM-Ports können Sie diese Funktion auf bestimmte Porst beschränken:
> 
> ...


 Quelle: Winfaq.de

Man muss auch wissen was man in Google eingibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persönlich bezweifle aber dass hier die Lösung des Problems liegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Vorgehensweise habe ich oben ja erläutert, wenn unser Opfer es mal versucht hat kann er ja Ergebnisse posten, ob sich was geändert hat.

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (28. Februar 2008)

Ich denke auch nicht das Sins Änderung was bewirken wird, ausser im schlimmsten Falle den Zerschuss der boot.ini, denn wie Umaline schon sagte geschieht der Fehler vor dem Booten.


----------



## Umaline (28. Februar 2008)

ok danke erstmal für die vielen tips:


also: ich kann ausschließen dass es am mainboard liegt, da dieser fehler mit der selben maus auch an meinem schleppi existiert.

ich kann ausschließen dass es an der maus liegt, da sie an 4 anderen systemen funktioniert!


ich habe eine andere maus probiert und da funktioniert es...


ich kenne dieses phänomen auch mit usb-hubs die den gleichen fehler an anderen systemen passieren lassen.



der tip: fastdetect /noguiboot /nodebug hat nicht funktioniert... (schade)

detailliertere beschreibung:


Bootvorgang (Maus eingesteckt):

CPU wird angezeigt (allerdings noch nicht der Dual Core)
hängt... d.h. die Memoryanzeige kommt noch nicht

es steht zwar Press DEL to enter Setup, allerdings kann ich weder mit USB noch mit PS2 Tastatur DEL drücken...


Sobald ich die Maus vom USB port nehme fährt er weiter hoch! Wenn ich sie kurz danach wieder einstecke hängt er wieder!


Gruß,

Uma


----------



## x3n0n (28. Februar 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> [...]
> (1)also: ich kann ausschließen dass es am mainboard liegt, da dieser fehler mit der selben maus auch an meinem schleppi existiert.
> 
> (2)ich kann ausschließen dass es an der maus liegt, da sie an 4 anderen systemen funktioniert!
> ...


(3)Wenn es mit einer anderen (USB?!) Maus funktioniert, dann mögen sich halt deine jetzige Maus und der PC nicht, da kann man wohl nicht viel drann machen.
(1)Andererseits kann es ja auch sein, dass bei deinem Laptop das Board auch im Eimer ist (ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich)

(2)Hast du mal dein BIOS geupdated? Versuch es nochmal damit und schau einfach mal was passiert... Wo du ein aktuelles BIOS herbekommst steht in deinem Board-Handbuch


----------



## Umaline (29. Februar 2008)

so ich habe gestern abend noch ne weile gesessen...


Also:


Bios-Update (nichts gebracht)

sämtliche USB einträge im Bios auf Disable (nichts gebracht)

www.google.de sagt zu dieser Maus dass der Fehler bei diversen anderen Leuten auch auftritt...

Firmwareupdate der Maus (nichts gebracht)

über PS2 angeschlossen nun funktionierts... ABER ich kauf mir keine Gaming Maus um dann auf PS2 Anschluss zu gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


noch wer eine idee?


----------



## Ennia (29. Februar 2008)

also ich hab mal auf der MS seite gesucht und hab da was gefunden, vlt. hilfts dir ja:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/830957/de


----------



## Umaline (29. Februar 2008)

hat nichts gebracht...

allerdings hätte es mich auch gewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit windows dürfte das ganze nicht zusammenhängen... wie gesagt es passiert ziemlich am anfang im boot vorgang


----------



## claet (29. Februar 2008)

kann leider nichts damit zu tun haben ennia, da sich das alles in win selber abspielt und umas problem ja schon vor dem booten, also bevor win auch nur pups sagt, existiert

ich bleibe weiterhin bei meiner theorie und vermute, da lässt sich nix machen. 

du sagst, der fehler tritt bei der maus auf wenn du sie im pc und im laptop verwendest und sonst bei keiner maus?! dann liegt doch an der maus die halt mit (manchen?!) boards nicht arbeiten will. 

ich würd reklamieren


----------



## Umaline (29. Februar 2008)

das problem ist dass ich die maus seit release besitze (im alten rechner benutzt habe und auf schleppi gesch*** habe) da ist glaube reklamieren nicht mehr drin... naja muss ich wohl mit leben :/ doofe sache


----------



## claet (29. Februar 2008)

hm, naja, einstecken nachm booten ist eine am tag einmalige sache und dauert 5 sekunden, dann musst du wohl tatsächlich mit leben.

das problem hält sich ja auch in grenzen, die problemlösung war ja auch ne prinzipiensache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umaline (29. Februar 2008)

ja irgendwie seh ich das nich ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber naja mit den oberen usb anschlüssen gehts ja relativ zügig


----------



## Ennia (29. Februar 2008)

jo dachte mir auch, dass das nix bringen kann, aber das passte doch wie die faust aufs auge ^^ naja... sonst lass das teil einfach am PS/2 anschluss angesteckt - ist doch kein unterschied


----------



## beavis666 (29. Februar 2008)

klingt vielleicht nun ganz blöde, aber haste mal nen anderen usb anschluss getestet ? (direkt hinten am MB oder den an der front deines pcs) ??


----------



## Umaline (29. Februar 2008)

habe alle usb ports getestet... 

und nein ich will diese maus an usb und nicht an ps2... ich kauf mir doch keien maus mit ultraschneller abtastrate und was weiß ich was die noch kann und häng sie an langsameren port


----------



## x3n0n (29. Februar 2008)

Hm also mich würde das nicht stören, und der Verlust ist auch unmerkbar minimal, von daher...


----------



## Mondenkynd (29. Februar 2008)

Umaline schrieb:


> So liebe Community, nach endlosem suchen probier ich es einfach mal hier!
> Wenn ich meine Microsoft Habu Maus in den USB Port stecke und den Computer hochfahren will, bleibt er stehen bevor man ins BIOS kommen kann!
> 
> Sobald ich (auch während dem stehen bleiben) die Maus entferne fährt er normal hoch.
> ...



Das Problem kenne ich nur von USB-Sticks, aber das wieder auch nicht von allen. Vielleicht im BIOS, wenn vorhanden, die USB-Boot Funktion zu deaktivieren. Aber dennoch denke ich mal, das es ist definitiv ein Problem der Maus bzw. der Softwareversion der Maus, versuch dieses mal upzudaten. Andernfalls wende dich mal direkt an den Support von Microsoft die können die bestimmt sagen was dort zu machen ist.


----------

